# SMTP-Server



## unlord (19. September 2008)

Hi Leute,
sorry ich weiß, dass das hier nicht das richtige Forum ist aber ich wusste nich wo ich mein Problem sonst posten soll.

Ich hab auf nem freewebspace nen wbb Forum liegen und muss da ja über irgendein SMTP-Server die Aktivierungsmails verschicken und so.
Ich habe bei ganz normal die smtpadresse den Port und meine Einloggdaten bei web.de eingegeben aber das ganze funktioniert nicht... man kann da noch Auth.optionen auswählen... irgendwas mit POP3 vor SMTP und noch ein paar andere sachen... hat jemand schon mal sowas ähnliches bei web.de gemacht oder kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? dankeschön


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (19. September 2008)

Hi,

versuchst Du vielleicht, die Mails mit der Absenderadresse <du>@<deine-seite.de> abzusenden? Dann würde ich vermuten, dass web.de dies ablehnt (Stichwort Open Mail Relaying).

LG


----------

